# Possible Blocked Crop in Squeaker ???????



## Derek Boyes (Jan 9, 2006)

We have been rearing some orphaned squeakers of varying ages.This post concerns one of them. We have been feeding them Ready Brek. We sought help from someone who fed two of them New Zealand Peas by gently force feeding them. One has since died. However was not too well to start with. The peas seemed to form into a " golf ball " in the crop.

This one was fed less & still has what feels like approx 10 which move freely still in the crop, 40 hours since being fed them. Could these cause a problem. My worry is they are too large to pass through from the crop. They did seem big. He is less lively today.

Please Help. What can we or a vet do ? This is feral approx 3 weeks old (8 inches ) with some down.


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Did any of the peas get digested (there are 10 in there now, but were there originally more?)

You can gently milk the peas from the crop and then feed a small amount (4 cc) of warm formula. Or else just feed a small amount of warm formula. The formula should help promote digestion.


----------



## Derek Boyes (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re Crop*

Thanks for answering Jen. By milking do you mean make the bird vomit these back up ? These peas move freely in the crop. But I think 10 was the starting number & none have gone gizzardwards. That said it did vomit one this morning. Should we continue to feed with a slightly " warmer " mix ? A full feed or slightly less ? Crop is not blocked as such, but bird is more lethargic & they have been there 40+ hours. Can we continue to feed liquid formula & assume it is OK.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Derek,

To milk the crop you have to be very careful, turn the baby upside down and gradually squeeze the contents of the crop out of its mouth. There is the danger of aspiration, so go carefully.

I am going to send you some Metachlopromide, that is prescribed to improve crop motility in birds but is also an anti=emetic.

If you can't get the peas out I would also at this stage probably give 1/4 tablet of activated charcoal as charcoal is the main ingredient (as far as I can tell) of Old Hand's remedy for Sour Crop.

How old are the babies that were fed the peas? I had adopted a collared dove a few weeks ago and was really worried to find on arrival that he had several hard pigeon peas in his crop, but despite being such a little one he digested them over night. However, someone on this forum fed another collared dove defrosted corn, the corn stayed in the crop and the vet (unnecessatily) put the bird down.

If the bird is a slightly older one, then there may be another problem that is affecting the exit of the crop and I think it would be wise to treat it for possible canker.


Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Just remembered, first thing you can try is a drop of liquid paraffin.

Cynthia


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Derek and Cynthia,

When I milk out seeds (and I only milk out big seeds, not smaller ones), I keep the bird upright, not upside down, and work the seed up the throat from the crop until I can see it in the mouth (either the bird will spit it out or I will push it out). 

If the peas have been sitting there for almost two days with no movement, I would milk them out first, then feed her some warm formula, wait for the crop to empty, and then feed again.

You can try Reglan also, but the few times I've used it, I have not found it to work, and my vet says he's had the same experiences.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Your youngsters possibly have Canker, Candida or Bacterial/Microbial issues creating inflammation and or debris in the Crop, the Proventriculus and or other areas.


Images of the Squeakers?

Close up, in focus, images of their poops and urates?


----------



## Derek Boyes (Jan 9, 2006)

*Thanks.*

Thanks for your replies. I have read them all & will post more fully tomorrow. We have been monitoring the baby pigeon all day . He has improved vigour & it seems half the peas have passed out of the crop naturally. We will continue to monitor & take on board all the info. We are looking after 10 babies in all which sometimes means we are too busy to reply straight away. Apologies for this. But we do hang on your every word & take note of all advice, and are extremely grateful that people are kind enough to help us.
THANKS.

PS - Pigeon is about 21 days old but slightly under- developed for its age we think.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

It's OK, Derek, we understand only too well!  

He should have no problems digesting peas at that age. Do you have any Spartrix? I put some metoclopramide (hope that is the right spelling) and some liquid paraffin in the post put was so focused on posting it in the hope that it would arrive tomorrow that I forgot to add syringes and spartrix.

Cynthia


----------



## Derek Boyes (Jan 9, 2006)

These are pictures as requested, showing the little bird and a recent poop. We are down to one pea left in the crop, but the bird has been vomiting today. It did vomit up one pea, leaving the singular pea in the crop, however the vomiting could be due in part to changes in food. We have now reverted back to Ready Brek and it hasn't vomited for a good few hours so fingers crossed he is on the mend. He's seven inches long and not ruffled, this is due to food dribbles. Not wanting to clean him up until he is feeling better.

Thanks

Derek.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Don't feed those Peas anymore to any young Pigeons.


With-hold food of any sort for a couple days.

Begin treating for Canker ( Metronidazole, or Carnidazole) ...and, Candida ( Medistatin, Nystatin )...maybe even a good broad spectrum antibiotic also ( Enroflaxyn for example ).

ACV-Water for drinking ( three Tablespoons raw Apple Cider Vinegar to a Gallon of Water ).

Have them drink often, but, monitor the Crop to make sure it is passing.

Monitor the poops, watching for constructive changes...

Sibling probably perished from the same thing.

Provide supplimental warmth if it is cool there.


Keep us posted...


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

That poop doesn't look good to me, but I wonder if it could be in part because of the Ready-Brek?

I don't agree with the idea of fasting a bird "for a couple of days." A bird's metabolism is such that they basically need a constant source of calories, and depriving her of it in this case will likely do more harm than good.

If she's keeping the Ready-Brek down, I would continue feeding small amounts of it at a time. Did she digest any of those original peas, or did she eventually throw all but that one up?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

If the Crop will pass 'Ready Brek', then light Meals would be fine.

No more 'Seeds' of any kind though, for the time being.

If the Crop has ceased passing, then it is best to have them fast for a time, while administering Medicines to address the conditions which are causing the blockage/stasis.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> That poop doesn't look good to me, but I wonder if it could be in part because of the Ready-Brek?


Probably. Certainly Nutribird produces wet yellowish poops.



> Did she digest any of those original peas, or did she eventually throw all but that one up?


Yes, she digested the others. (I know that Derek and his sister are busy with the birds which is why I am answering for them.)


----------



## Derek Boyes (Jan 9, 2006)

*Update & Protein Need.*

Thanks Cynthia for the updating in our absence. Further news is that the last pea seems to have gone from the crop & reverting from Nutribird A19 to Ready Brek has stopped vomiting & returned poops to a better colour. The bird loves Ready Brek. So a lot of good news. I think the original crop issue is resolved.

However the bird is very light & I believe Ready Brek only gives 10 or 11 % protein levels. Can we - without upsetting the little bird who is obviouslty food sensitive - add protein somehow to the Ready Brek. 

Most of our other Orphans are doing really well on Nutribird. But this one insists on Ready Brek.

Thanks to all for helpng us out - it can be a lonely life peering at a bird's health in the middle of the night !!!


----------



## Derek Boyes (Jan 9, 2006)

*Brown Rice & Thawed Garden Peas*

Was thinking Brown Rice & Garden Peas may form a bland addition to the feed while the bird is a bit sensitive on formulas ?


----------

